# Game Thread: Tuesday Jan. 24th @ Cleveland



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

@









Pacers at Cleveland
7:00, Quicken Loans Arena
TV: WB4 Radio: WIBC 

*Projected Starting Lineups:*

Pacers-

PG: Jamaal Tinsley
SG: Anthony Johnson
SF: Stephen Jackson
PF: Jermaine O'Neal
C: David Harrison

Cavs- 

PG: Eric Snow
SG: Aleksandar Pavlovic
SF: Lebron James
PF: Drew Gooden
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*Injuries:*

Pacers- 

Ron Artest- Inactive
Jonathan Bender- Everything

Cavs- 

Larry Hughes- Finger
Martynas Andriuskevicius- Back
Robert Traylor- Heart


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Cavs 105....Indiana 85...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad Tinsley starting tonight...

He should be feeling better...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

18-22 Cavs lead at the end of the first... I just tuned in. Could be worse, I guess.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaine with 11 boards at the half.


Must be getting lucky.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is the spirit so down on here guys?

Its a 4 point game and the game still far from over.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey good luck guys!!! Hope you can get this one! :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Cavs by 11...9.53 left in the 3rd...


No surprise...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine with 11 boards at the half.
> 
> 
> Must be getting lucky.


I haven't been paying attention. I'll watch closer to see if he actually boxes out.



> Why is the spirit so down on here guys?


We go from a championship team to a Semi-final loser team. We've lost so many recent games, including one to the Hawks.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I haven't been paying attention. I'll watch closer to see if he actually boxes out.



He's not...

1 point in the last 17 mins...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Jermaine with 11 boards at the half.
> 
> 
> Must be getting lucky.


Jermaine's very good at getting rebounds without boxing out, I'll give him that. It would just be nice if he could box out once in a while, his boards would be so much easier and he would get more.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What's wrong with Gooden? Foster barely hits him and he gets in his face?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Cavs by 15...

7.32...3rd qtr...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha. Jermaine went after Sasha Pavlovic.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> What's wrong with Gooden? Foster barely hits him and he gets in his face?




I'm glad there weren't any punches thrown...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster wasn't called for a foul, but Sasha was. No Tech's?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Correction: T's on Foster, JO, Pavlovic, and Gooden.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Foster wasn't called for a foul, but Sasha was. No Tech's?



Lucky nobody got thrown out...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What's wrong with Gooden? Foster barely hits him and he gets in his face?


Gooden looks like a homeless man... 

Jermaine was doing some kind of nasty talking in there, too.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Absolutly no rebounds, and we haven't scored in over 4 mins...

Just pathetic..

We have no one to pound it on the inside, and therefore we're forced to shoot bad J's...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Get ejected, Rick. That's all that can get this team off their asses. Jermaine, you go, too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> We have no one to pound it on the inside, and therefore we're forced to shoot bad J's...


Well, Jermaine _could_ go inside, but I'm sure that'd require too much effort and too much risk of an injury for him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Your team looks like it's got a cloud hanging over it. They just ooze negativity right now. They just don't look like they are having fun playing basketall. They need to resolve the Artest situation and move on. It's killing this team. And the team and the fans deserve better. I hope you get blown out tonight. But I do hope you get the ship righted. Because you have the organization to challenge in the east.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

42-63 Cleveland...

2.57 in the 3rd. and J.O. just got his fourth foul..





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

End of the 3rd. Qtr...

Score...

We're getting blown out...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley chucks the ball to the end of the court after the end of the 3rd, but isn't given a T.

69-51 Cavs with 10:20 left in the 4th. Tinsley and Jackson will be ejected before this one's over. Carlisle, also.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jermaine looks like he's hurt again...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Jermaine looks like he's hurt again...


Nah. He just looks disgusted. I thought he was going to throw up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is pathetic. Down 30 and we haven't hit a FG in the 4th. Granger hits the first!

86-59 Cavs with 3:30 left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Simply pathetic...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill forces a turnover, and nearly forces another. That's the lone bright spot in this game. Harrison misses a wide open layup.

93-64 Cavs with a minute remaining.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill is still hustling. After missing a close shot, he still goes for the offensive rebound and gets a jump ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill almost gets ANOTHER steal. AND HE HIT A JUMPER! Gill for MVP!

96-66 is the final score.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

96-66 Cavs

Winner- Pacerholic, for being the only one who guessed. Next time start the thread earlier!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Gill almost gets ANOTHER steal. AND HE HIT A JUMPER! Gill for MVP!



:cheers: ...


About time this game ended...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Next time start the thread earlier!


I forgot about it this morning.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

3-12 shooting.
1-6 from the FT Line
7 pts

Guess who?

Thanks Jermaine!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, 30 points. I changed the channel halfway through the third, I couldn't stand to watch it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 3-12 shooting.
> 1-6 from the FT Line
> 7 pts
> 
> ...


But he had 15 rebounds! 

11 of them came in the first half; I think we finished the first half down 4 or something. See what happens when we rebound? I doubt he boxed out, but he still got more rebounds than he normally does.

Yet again, though, he dissappeared in the second half. That's not very consistent...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 3-12 shooting.
> 1-6 from the FT Line
> 7 pts
> 
> ...



To go along with 15 rebounds, 2 blocks, 3 assists, and a steal.


3-11 shooting, thanks Runi!

0-6 shooting, thanks Freddie!

1-4 shooting, thanks Austin!

2-8 shooting, thanks Harrison!

6 turnovers, thanks Tinsley!

4-16 from downtown, thanks team!



No team defense whatsoever, thanks team!


But no, this was clearly Jermaine's fault.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> 15 rebounds.



I don't know how that happen...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't know how that happen...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


It's almost like he's in the right place at the right time, but it's not that because it happens so often. He just sucks to the basket when a shot goes up and jumps for the ball early. That's really my only explanation.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't know how that happen...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*


Easy, he went up and got them.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Easy, he went up and got them.



I have to give gravity credit for much of them...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

At least Carlisle agrees with me.

All this negative JO talk really breaks my heart. I'll have his back forever. No matter what.

Our team as a whole is slumping right now, I really wish people could see that. And when JO does turn it around, I hope people don't start jumping on his wagon because I'll remember everything that's been said.

Carlisle:


> (On big concerns about the team) “Right now, I’m concerned about Jermaine O’Neal, who felt something pop in his groin and tweaked something in his shoulder on one play, his bad shoulder from last year. My concerns and thoughts are with him right now. I’m just hoping that when he wakes up tomorrow, that he isn’t feeling too bad because he’s the cornerstone of our team.”
> (On the extent of O’Neal injuries, were they on the same play and Pacers future with or without O’Neal) “No, they were separate plays, but they both happened tonight. We go home, we’ve played four (games) in five nights. We’ve got to be honest—we’re not a very good basketball team right now. We’ve got to address things that we need to address. We haven’t had practice time. We’ll have a good practice on Thursday and we’ll have to get ready to play these guys again. It’s certainly not an easy proposition because they are a really good basketball team.”


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And when JO does turn it around, I hope people don't start jumping on his wagon because I'll remember everything that's been said.



I won't...


Jermaine will always be a good player, as far as leader, and franchise player well that's another thing...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Our team as a whole is slumping right now, I really wish people could see that. And when JO does turn it around, I hope people don't start jumping on his wagon because I'll remember everything that's been said.


Our team didn't start slumping until Jermaine and Tinsley came back.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Our team didn't start slumping until Jermaine and Tinsley came back.


Well with JO injured again, let's just see how we fare while he is gone.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> But no, this was clearly Jermaine's fault.


Jermaine is the "leader" of this team. Everything is his fault. Really, Gill and Granger were the only ones trying out there (Start Gill!). Our best player (active) disappearing in the second half is not what we need.



> It's almost like he's in the right place at the right time, but it's not that because it happens so often.


My explanation is that rebounds are random. Besides, the Cavs didn't go for many offensive boards. The 4 I saw Jermaine get in the second half were all under the basket when the Cavs were heading toward the other side of the floor.



> And when JO does turn it around, I hope people don't start jumping on his wagon because I'll remember everything that's been said.


My three problems with him are his jump shots, rebounding, and defensive effort. If they improve, I'll cheer.



> Well with JO injured again, let's just see how we fare while he is gone.


At least players will move around the floor on offense.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Everything is his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> My explanation is that rebounds are random.



Simply amazing. I'm not even going to try.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

> January 25, 2006
> *Pacers hit bottom in blowout loss
> They score a season low; O'Neal leaves with groin injury*
> 
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060125/SPORTS04/601250449/1088/SPORTS04 

*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Simply amazing. I'm not even going to try.


Nice job cutting out my reasoning.


----------

